# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  mod.unico 2003 redditi 2002

## info.paolo

nel 2003 dovevamo presentare il mod. unico persone fisiche redditi 2002 per una ditta individuale che cessava l'attivita' il settembre 2002 settore commercio.Il commercialista sostiene che andava presentato in cartaceo anziche' telematico fatto sta che non e' stato presentato.Naturalmente l'agenzia delle entrate ha indagato e ci ha multato.Qualcuno puo' dirmi con certezza se il mod. unico andava presentato in cartaceo o telematico?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> nel 2003 dovevamo presentare il mod. unico persone fisiche redditi 2002 per una ditta individuale che cessava l'attivita' il settembre 2002 settore commercio.Il commercialista sostiene che andava presentato in cartaceo anziche' telematico fatto sta che non e' stato presentato.Naturalmente l'agenzia delle entrate ha indagato e ci ha multato.Qualcuno puo' dirmi con certezza se il mod. unico andava presentato in cartaceo o telematico?
> Grazie

  Nel 2003 era già in vigore l'invio telematico per il modello unico con redditi di impresa.

----------

